# Move Over Zac.... It's Time For Fat Daddy To Shine !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Alright Guy's, This one was over the top for me. As most of you know, I have hunted hard all my life. Although I have taken over a hundred whitetails in my life my largest was a 142 class buck I took in Iowa 15 years ago. When Zac got old enough to hunt I put down my gun and bow. I started taking him on every hunt I could get him on. I passed every invitation I got down to him and it has been a blessing. It has been 11 long years since I have killed a deer but just last week I got to sit in a stand with a bow in MY HAND. I never dreamed I would be so blessed to take a buck of a life time.

Our trip started on Nov. 1st in Kansas. This was Zac's hunt and again, I was to run camera on him. We hunted hard passing several nice bucks and on Nov. 6th he finally closed the deal. His buck was an 8pt. with a broke tine. The buck was over 20 inches wide with 12" tines. The thing that blew my mind was his body. The buck weighed 280 lbs. 

























































continue to next post


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Move over Zac........ Daddy's turn !!!!

Nov.7th we drive ten more hours to Iowa where I was to hunt with a life long friend that owns a 120 acre farm. This farm does not even get hunted. There's NO high fence and this entire hunt is the real deal. I pass on several bucks the first few sits and I actually try to shoot a mid 140s 10 pt on the evening of the 10th. He was making a scrape just 5 yards from my tree. He busted me pulling back on him and it was over. That evening my wife sat with me in the stand and we filmed 10 different rack bucks chasing does. It was a zoo !!!!!

With just two days left to hunt and because of the full moon, I decided to sleep in till 7:00 am and then go to my stand to sit all day. Zac was nice enough to let Beth go to the stand with me to spend the day. He said he would be happy to cook and keep his little sister for us. At 9:00 am We were in the stand and ready to hunt. Around 11:00 I rattled in a nice 9pt but passed. At 12:00 we ate a little ham and a few cookies from our bag and was ready to hang tight. At 12:40 I DIED AND WENT TO HEAVEN !!!!!!!!!!

I looked up the dry creek bed in front of me and all I could see was a huge buck walking up the creek to me. The creek was 65 yards from my stand and he was going to continue walking the creek bed. The creek also had 15 ft banks in places so I could only see the bucks horns when he hit a low spot. As he got parallel with me I grunted at him. To my surprise, He busted up out of the creek on my side and paused looking around. My heart just about exploded. He then started walking parallel with the creek staying up on the bank and on my side. He was still about 50 yards from me. As he started to pass me I grunted again and he turned more towards me. He took a trail that was 33 yards from my stand. I came to full draw and grunted with my mouth as he hit an opening. The buck locked up and looked straight at me... It was to late for him ..... I released and my blood pressure hit it's all time high !!!!!!


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

I try my best to live a Christian life and I fall short in many ways. But I have to say, I am thoroughly convinced that God just rewarded me for giving it all up for the past 11 years providing for my son. It's not every day that a 182 class buck just comes walking by. Especially at 12:40 in the middle of the day. It was a miracle in itself that I was in the tree at that time. This entire hunt was filmed by my wife while Zac was at camp cooking and babysitting Malarie. We had to go get him and let him trail this buck. He had no idea what he was trailing. We let him find it on his own... Needless to say. It was an incredible day.. 










Just for reference his left G-2 is 14 1/2 inches long


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Chad,
Let me be the first on this forum to congratulate you on a really great buck.

SON!


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Great stories and even better pics! Congrats to you both!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Those are some great deer congrats to you both


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's sick! Great read, congrats to both of you on two great bucks:thumbup:


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

those are some awesome pictures....How where they taken?


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Your unselfishness towards your son for the past 11yrs came back full circle!! And rightfully so!! Congratulations to both of you on some GREAT deer!! *


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Absolute Freak! Congrats Chad!


----------



## BBRASH (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats buddy. Great story and nice buck. I still tell the story about crawling through the briars when you killed your big Butler buck. I think I still have some of those briars stuck in my coveralls.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow!!! Great read and awesome buck!!!


----------



## hydraporter (Oct 2, 2007)

*Great story*

Congrats on a great deer!!! My six year old is starting to enjoy the woods and has sat with me a couple of times to hunt. I can only hope to share a fraction of what you and Zac share together in the woods with him.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow! what a buck! Congrats!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Buck of a lifetime,Congrats!!!


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

You have built a bond with your Son that nothing can break. Congrats on this. The deer are secondary.


Good job!!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:Whole family involved and a deer of lifetime; it just doesn't get any better than that...:notworthy:


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

That's a fine buck! Congrats!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

congrats, chad - awesome read, awesome pics, awesome buck!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That was the complete and total definition of AWESOME!!!!! That is a true brute right there Chad, and glad the whole family could participate...I'm sure Zac had a lil' envy outta that monster!!! CONGRATS to a well deserving friend!!!


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats chad, and zac. I believe i remember the buck from 15 years ago. Did nt you full body mount him chasing a doe and have them in gun connection.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Couldn't agree more Chad. GOD is awesome. Nothing is a coincidence. Sharing it with the family is what makes it truly the best.


----------



## keimere (Oct 8, 2007)

That was an awesome thread Chad. Incredible buck you were blessed with. 
I remember in August when Zac spoke at our Sportsman Night Out along with Hank Parker and I was able to help you guys set up and breakdown, its just amazing to see God's blessings in your lives.

Keith Meredith


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Man seeing the pictures the other day was cool but hearing the story is awesome!!! Great buck brother!!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Again Congrats Chad and Zac!!!!!!!! Great story chad you well past do bro.


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! What a buck...con-grats to you Chad.


.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Fantastic buck! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

AWESOME DEER!!!!!! beautiful!
Hey chad you gunna let that one sit up at WAL-MART lol
Bet that one's goin over the fire place


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome Chad!!! Congrats!


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Great job!!! Will this one be a full body mount?


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Good grief!


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

awsome great family activity, you are truley blessed


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW! Nuf said.
Congratulations!


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Guy's, I can't tell you how much your comments mean to me. Thanks a lot for your interest. I'm not sure how to do more than one quote on a reply... Those images were taken by freezing the frames from my video camera. Yes, he will be a full body mount and NO Wal-Mart will not get to hold on to this one. Yes, That buck I mounted chasing the doe was the buck I killed 15 years ago in Iowa.


This whitetail hunting is getting out of control... There are some GIANTS pouring in at my shop. I can't believe this many big bucks are killed each year. Had a 165 1/8 main frame 8pt come in yesterday from Nebraska, another 156 8pt and a 238 from Illinois....etc..


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome Chad congrats again and great job mentioning your Faith and helping Zac, keep the Faith brother and he will bless you in more ways than we know, Congrats on the GIANT!!!!


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome story Chad. Think I am gonna have to come by the shop to see all that bone in person. 
I do believe that things come full circle and all the time you have spent with Zac and hunting has just been awesome. For sure a buck of a lifetime and well deserved.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*congrats*

that was a awesome read you should be very proud of yourself most men dont take the time to teach their children to enjoy the outdoors anymore. The way you not only take your son hunting but your entire family is an inspiration to me and sghould be to everyone. I have one question though just for my own knowledge how old was that buck you killed I am no expert at aging deer but he look very old in the last picture but didnt appear to havwe old deer posture in the standing pictures(no back sway,sagging belly etc.) I have never hunted the midwest so I am sure the size or the deer is whats throwing me off.


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

billin said:


> that was a awesome read you should be very proud of yourself most men dont take the time to teach their children to enjoy the outdoors anymore. The way you not only take your son hunting but your entire family is an inspiration to me and sghould be to everyone. I have one question though just for my own knowledge how old was that buck you killed I am no expert at aging deer but he look very old in the last picture but didnt appear to havwe old deer posture in the standing pictures(no back sway,sagging belly etc.) I have never hunted the midwest so I am sure the size or the deer is whats throwing me off.


It's hard to believe, but the teeth said 4 1/2. I have been aging deer for years in my shop and I was taught how years ago...... But I can tell you, at times the teeth thing contradicts itself. A 4 1/2 year old buck should have a downward slope on the lingual crest of the posterior cusp with more dentine than enamel showing on the third molar and no wear on the three pre molars. At 5 1/2 the lingual crest of the 3rd and 4th molar will show significant wear with the dentine being as wide or wider than the enamel that surrounds it. How did you like all that !!!!!! Yep, That basically means. A bunch of scientist came up with a bunch of junk that really means nothing. They DON'T KNOW... I have aged deer from enclosures that feed on native browse and the actual age of the deer is known. I have found that the teeth differ from deer to deer and it's only an educated guess.

The teeth said 4 1/2 and so did the locals that hunt that area. It makes you wonder, if so.... Imagine him at 6 years old..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chad Cooper said:


> It's hard to believe, but the teeth said 4 1/2. I have been aging deer for years in my shop and I was taught how years ago...... But I can tell you, at times the teeth thing contradicts itself. A 4 1/2 year old buck should have a downward slope on the lingual crest of the posterior cusp with more dentine than enamel showing on the third molar and no wear on the three pre molars. At 5 1/2 the lingual crest of the 3rd and 4th molar will show significant wear with the dentine being as wide or wider than the enamel that surrounds it. How did you like all that !!!!!! Yep, That basically means. A bunch of scientist came up with a bunch of junk that really means nothing. They DON'T KNOW... I have aged deer from enclosures that feed on native browse and the actual age of the deer is known. I have found that the teeth differ from deer to deer and it's only an educated guess.
> 
> The teeth said 4 1/2 and so did the locals that hunt that area. It makes you wonder, if so.... Imagine him at 6 years old..


I wondered about how they can judge a deers teeth fer age....just like dentist hating us chewing hard stuff...what about all the corn these deer go through!!! I think it would age the deers teeth a bit quicker then grazing on grass deer!!!:blink:


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Congratulations on having a great family and good quality time spent with one another for God's Kingdom. Also, those are some fine deer. God bless ya much.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats Fat Daddy!!!!!!! Thats a fine one! Hope you got in the Kingline Big Buck Contest!!! You might get a free mount!!!LOL


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: Nothing else really to say other than congrats!


----------

